# Building your own kitty jungle gym...



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got a bee in my bonnet and want to build a kitty jungle gym for my kitten.

It can't be too big as we live in a smallish apartment. So it wont be very extravagent.

I've looked all over the net for inspiration. I read in a few things that a good starting block would be to use a small and sturdy 2 or 3 step ladder, Then just make sure it's secure and well weighted at the base. Then add on from there. 

I was thinking of using materials like sisal twine and carpet to cover it.

Can anyone tell me, from those who have these jungle gyms, what parts their furry loved ones enjoy the most/least and any tips, do's/don'ts etc!

Thanks, look forward to the feedback!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

My cats are funny, in that they've never been particularly interested in kitty playgrounds, so unfortunately, I can't offer much in the way of advice. I have been thinking of trying to introduce something like that again, since we've added two new cats to the mix, so I'd be interested in hearing about/seeing any photos of your set up once you begin construction.


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Will definitely post pics once(if) it's done. It's really going to be a small thing, nothing fancy.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My suggestion is to build a tall one. The hottest spot on my cat tree is the highest platform. My cats like to stand there and look down upon me. Also tall sisal posts are definitely good idea. My cats like to extend their body while scratching


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Somebody posted a great pic of one that he built. I can't find it so maybe he will provide a link to the thread. Meantime here is what I came up with:

Google


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Many cats have many different tastes. All of my four prefer different ways of playing and relaxing. Some cats love heights (tree instincts), some like to be low and hidden (bush instincts). 

Trial and error is going to be your best bet.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't build this but hopefully it will help for ideas. A local retired guy makes these and my cats love it. He uses screws not nails and glues all the carpet down. As far as what my cats like best - it's 6' tall and right next to a window, so the top part it obviously a favorite perch and sleeping spot. All of it gets used for playing but the very top is the preferred napping spot. Hopefully this helps somewhat for ideas at least.


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for your input! @ GhostTown, I guess it's going to be trial and error. I do, however, think my little chap would enjoy a high structure as he seems to have taken to climbing our curtains! He's so quick and gets up to about 3/4's of the way in a few seconds! 

Found a guy who said he can give me some wood off-cuts! So that'll help alot!
@ Yingying...Definitely a tall structure!
@Marcia...I've exhausted google for hours on the pictures. Problem is now there is too much choice!
@Tiliqua...those kitties look like they are loving that tree!

So going to see what off cuts I get from this guy and take it from there! Found a Sisal Twine supplier too!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I saw a great TV show that highlighted pet's places to live. A couple had put an exhaustive series of small shelves that looked like they were floating all over the top of the walls so the cats could travel the room without using the floor. It was very cool! They even installed through passes to go from one room to another. It was really amazing. I'm not that dedicated but am somewhat handy so I'm thinking of making my own. 

Tiliqua that is VERY nice!! My compliments to your neighbor. What does he charge for that?


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have heard of those wall things! Look pretty cool, but I'd never go that far...I think my cat would jump on my head if I had those!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> I didn't build this but hopefully it will help for ideas. A local retired guy makes these and my cats love it. He uses screws not nails and glues all the carpet down. As far as what my cats like best - it's 6' tall and right next to a window, so the top part it obviously a favorite perch and sleeping spot. All of it gets used for playing but the very top is the preferred napping spot. Hopefully this helps somewhat for ideas at least.


I was looking for a tree before identical to this. Wow. Same thing though... I knew a few people who had something like this and was made by local retired guys but they stopped making them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

An update on my jungle gym...I've finally designed it and done all the measurements. So now to go out and find the stuff (and time). 

Wish me luck!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine just like to climb to the top and surveil all below. I have a few trees/condos but my cats' faves are the shelves I installed around the kitty room on the walls. They're stepped going up and I put their heated beds on the top ones. If I can't find someone, chances are they're napping up high in there. The shelves are not expensive, especially if you have an ikea near you, and you can add the rope and carpeting and toys where you see fit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've always thought these things are really great, if you had the right place to put them.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-36227-49058H_026-cat.jpg


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a nice one!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Tiliqua that is VERY nice!! My compliments to your neighbor. What does he charge for that?


He charges $230 CAD for that one, although he wanted to give me 15% off because it took him 5 days to make it from the time I ordered it. He has lots of other models and offers free delivery within the city. It's a great deal, I'm very happy with it and have ordered a second, smaller one (4ft tall instead of 6 ft).

Love the wall mounted ones, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Antigone (Jan 13, 2013)

How is the construction coming along?
We made our own cat tree. It cost us around 50 euros and it didn't take us long either. It's nothing fancy , but it works. It's tall so he can climb all the way up.
We used sisal ropes for the two posts;now I just have to find the fabric to cover the platforms. 
The ones I was looking at were expensive and didn't seem that steady either. So we decided to build our own. 
Tree branches also work. We pruned some trees and we kept a large branch for him which he has been using as well. It's an easy, natural and inexpensive solution for someone who can't afford cat trees.


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, erm, progress has been holted at the moment. Been very busy at work etc. But it's still very much in the pipelines. I only really get to go to the hardware store on a sunday, so I have to take it week by week. Here in South Africa, the cat trees/condos are quite expensive. Ranging from R700 - R1800 (That's South African Rands) which is like +- US$ 70-170. So building should be much cheaper!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am also looking at building my own. I tried to do my own design but I kept adding to it so I believe we are just going to find on and copy it lol. It is so much cheaper than buying one already made. I also have a friend helping me as long as I feed her and let her play with the cats!!! Good to have cheap labor!


----------

